# KG381i photo



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

Here is my new/used Look KG381i. I like it. It is probably 1 cm too small. It is labeled a 56 and probably should be have a 57. 

I like the ride, handling and all around geometry. It absorbs and damps coarse road texture and really handles like a race bike should. 

Anyone know where to find a 57 in black? I like the 481SL. 

Also, for those with more experience with Looks than I have, I am curious about the 585. How does it compare to the 381/481 in terms of fit? Seems they changed their geometry.

Any thoughts?


----------

